# Can you make the fogs DRL's instead of the low beams?



## justin-branam (Oct 31, 2008)

i searched and dint find an answer, so here it is. Does anyone know of a way to change the DRL's to use the fog lights instead of the main low beams? im wondering because i do like the DRL's but im putting in an HID kit for my low beams, and would rather not have them as my DRL's since the bulbs cost a good bit more. just thought this would be a better route rather than just removing the DRL's all together. thanks!


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Why even Have DRL any way ??? IT's day time Turn it off Why would you go through all the trouble (this would inculded splicing the wiring harness + A switch) to make the foglighs been on 24/7

Many people don't know this but fog lighs are not meant to be own 24/7 They can not take the heat over time and they develope cracks and allow wetness in the housing and thats why fog light are the first to get the "Forever dew"

But it can be done.

Also DRL are only need in countries and staes that exprence twilight I.e. Alaska,Canada, Maybe austrila too.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey if you want to disable the DRLs for the regular Headlights all you have to is

2004-2006 Pontiac GTO You can disable the GTO's by going into Relay box in hood on passenger side. Remove the relay for DRL. The DRL stop working, but everything else is ok. Please note that the dash indicator will still show, but other than that works great.


----------



## justin-branam (Oct 31, 2008)

MJGTOWISH said:


> Why even Have DRL any way ??? IT's day time Turn it off Why would you go through all the trouble (this would inculded splicing the wiring harness + A switch) to make the foglighs been on 24/7
> 
> But it can be done.


For one, I like the DRL's. With a silver car, i feel it does help others see you better even in the day (or at least i can see cars better with lights on). I also get a discount on my inurance for having DRL's (even though they probably arent physically going to come check my car to see if they are working or not). i don't run fog's at night, so if they wired as DRL's they would go off by themselves at night when the headlights pop on.

already read about disabling them and did that when i installed my hid's.



MJGTOWISH said:


> But it can be done.



So....how? Which wires need to be spliced?


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

justin-branam said:


> So....how? Which wires need to be spliced?


I would have To get an official wire diagram from gm for the drl system

But basically You will need a relay and you would have to use the photo sensor that turns the HL DRL'S on and off that’s the best way , But the only part with that is if when in drl mode does it use 6 or 12 volt.

This is something I would usually not do for free but will look it up for you But I can guarantee it will not be easy 

But it would be cooler if you just got a yellow hid kit for the fog light.


----------



## justin-branam (Oct 31, 2008)

MJGTOWISH said:


> I would have To get an official wire diagram from gm for the drl system
> 
> But basically You will need a relay and you would have to use the photo sensor that turns the HL DRL'S on and off that’s the best way , But the only part with that is if when in drl mode does it use 6 or 12 volt.
> 
> ...


Actually it seems to be a pretty easy mod. just found this thread burried over on ls1gto 

LS1GTO.com Forums - HID Install Part 1: DRL to Fog Rewire

requires removing front bumper, cutting 1 wire, and splicing it into another. it also uses the stock relay so it doesnt give full power to the fogs, meaning they stay a bit cooler.


----------

